# ookoo



## Gavril

Does this mean "OK", or something different?


----------



## JukkaT

Yes, it means "OK".
You can also say "okei".


----------



## japanilainen

So far as I know,  "ookko" is not quite the same as English "OK" right?

I'll write down some of the different uses of OK... does each of the words correspond to ookoo?

OK, I'll take care of it.
Is it OK that I come to your place tonight?
Are you OK?
No, it's OK (as in, it's fine. it's good.)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_OK /ookoo_ is informal in Finnish. _Oo*kk*o_ is dialectal and has nothing whatsoever to do with _ookoo. Ookko? = oletko sinä?_

In good Finnish:"OK, I'll take care of it."
Selvä. Minä huolehdin siitä.

"Is it OK that I come to your place tonight?"
Sopiiko, että tulen kylään tänä iltana?

"Are you OK?"
Oletko kunnossa? / Onko kaikki hyvin?

"No, it's OK (as in, it's fine. it's good.)"
I'm not sure what you mean here. Perhaps: Se on ihan kunnossa. / Se on ihan hyvä. / Se kelpaa/käy [hyvin]. / Kyllä se sopii.
Depending on the situation and context, any one of these could be used, but they don't have exactly the same meaning.

GOM


----------



## japanilainen

I assume that's what the questioner intended to ask. But thanks for your great answer, it helped me a great deal


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

In English this phrase "Are you OK?" is used in a myriad contexts, and it's impossible to say for sure what is a good Finnish rendering of it without more context. For example, a bartender in a London pub may say: "Are you OK?" With that, he is asking if you would perhaps like another drink. In Finnish a greater variety of phrases is used than in English and a Finnish barman wouldn't ask "Oletko kunnossa?" in that situation. He might say, for instance: "Saisiko olla lisää juotavaa?" Or, informally, especially if he knows the customer well: "Otatko toisen? / Otatko vielä yhden?"

As to _vesi /vettä_, the latter is simply the partitive case of the word and is correct with many verbs. To learn which form of the word to use, you should be at least to some extent familiar with Finnish grammar.

GOM


----------

